# Orange becomes him



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan earned his very first pass, after a few hold my breath moments, yesterday at the Southern Berkshire GRC JH test - and he was in some really fine company. 

Congratulations to all of the Orange ribbon holders from this past weekend!

I am so proud of not only my Faelan, but all of his training mates, club members and family  Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job, congratulations!!! Where's the photo???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> great job, congratulations!!! Where's the photo???


Don't have it yet  A training buddy took photos and will send it when he gets to his computer.

PLUS there was a pro photographer (Karen Hocker) who hopefully captured some nice action shots


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats again Sharon!!! As for those "hold my breath moments" I think that was just your nerves as Faelan did a BEAUTIFUL job. I know it is a day that you will remember forever as we all never forget that very FIRST piece of orange.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your pass!!


----------



## LogansMommy (Apr 2, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job Faelan and Mom


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WooHoo!!!! Faelan ROCKS!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures. That is so cool they had a pro there. Enjoy your first, there will be many more to come!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Pics*

A few pics - it was raining and we were both all wet but nah I wasn't pleased - btw; he got 2 meatballs yesterday and he is just now done with his bath so he's clean and sweet smelling again


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is Awesome!!! Orange does look good on him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Great job Mr. Faelan! My dogs are so jealous. I rewarded Flip for his hard work with a pat on the head and I rewarded myself with an oreo shake.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love his smile in the first picture, and yours in the second! Congratulations, again! One down, three to go!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

how come the most expensive dog sport requires the most legs to get the title?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he DOES look good in orange!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> how come the most expensive dog sport requires the most legs to get the title?


I'll get you one better -- how come in that most expensive sport, the HARDEST title takes the MOST passes??

Congrats to Faelen, great news!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No kidding! I was calculating the other day, if I have Dooley ready for senior, and Breeze and Tag for junior it will cost $215 just to enter one day! Aarrggg. It's even more to run Masters!

Maybe it is because you can skip levels if you choose (course then you have to get even MORE passes)!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Running the tests is the cheapest part. Calculate the expense to get at dog to Master just the training part. Well, maybe that might not be a good idea!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Agility!! That so far is my most expensive - AFrame, dog walk, teeters, pause table, contact trainer, jumps, wings, tunnels, chute, weave pole sets, camps, lessons, club memberships etc

But, field is way more expensive than obedience  or maybe I'm not fully equipped yet; shot gun, hunter license, camo clothes, rain gear, boots, box launchers, bumper boys, bumpers, dokkens, range finder, various sticks for marking, lessons, gun club memberships for access to training grounds & birds, dog club memberships, whistles, decoys etc oh yeah I now have a few ducks too - one less than yesterday since my drake got loose - hopefully he finds his way safely to a nearby pond.... and figures out life on the wild side.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to move by you! You have all the toys! (By the way, I have the obedience stuff)!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, I guess it's good I stuck with obedience. All you need is a cord you can use as a leash, something that fits in the dogs mouth to retrieve, and some plastic stuff set up as jumps.

Of course that's all you _need_. What you actually end up with because you _want _is five different kinds of training collars, 15 leashes of various length color and material, both a set of sturdy jumps to keep at the house and a set of portable jumps you can keep in the car, an extra set of sturdy jumps and portable jumps because you found a style you like better, 5 different custom sized dumbbells because first you have to find the perfect size and once you do you need extras for when you lose one, custom sized and colored utility articles, front boxes, dowel sticks, chicken wire, 53 varieties of treats, personalized article bag, a spare article bag, 36 gloves because the best kind are only sold wholesale, a bag to hold all your training gear, a different bag to hold gear for a trial, tacky paw that you throw in the trash because it is worthless, spray to stop whining, a flexi leash, a longer flexi leash, a long line, a longer long line, 26 training books, a subscription to BowWowFlix for training DVD's, subscription to Front and Finish because you want to support them even though the online edition sucks, shoes that match your dog so you look like a "team", and last but not least a minivan to put everything in.

Glad I chose the cheap sport ROFL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> I'm going to move by you! You have all the toys! (By the way, I have the obedience stuff)!


come on over 

I have the obedience stuff too; jumps, gates, articles, dumbbells  leashes, collars


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe we both need to converge on Jodie, sounds like she has way more obedience stuff then even me. (Though I do think I have more than 15 leashes and even more collars)!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> wow, I guess it's good I stuck with obedience. All you need is a cord you can use as a leash, something that fits in the dogs mouth to retrieve, and some plastic stuff set up as jumps.
> 
> Of course that's all you _need_. What you actually end up with because you _want _is five different kinds of training collars, 15 leashes of various length color and material, both a set of sturdy jumps to keep at the house and a set of portable jumps you can keep in the car, an extra set of sturdy jumps and portable jumps because you found a style you like better, 5 different custom sized dumbbells because first you have to find the perfect size and once you do you need extras for when you lose one, custom sized and colored utility articles, front boxes, dowel sticks, chicken wire, 53 varieties of treats, personalized article bag, a spare article bag, 36 gloves because the best kind are only sold wholesale, a bag to hold all your training gear, a different bag to hold gear for a trial, tacky paw that you throw in the trash because it is worthless, spray to stop whining, a flexi leash, a longer flexi leash, a long line, a longer long line, 26 training books, a subscription to BowWowFlix for training DVD's, subscription to Front and Finish because you want to support them even though the online edition sucks, shoes that match your dog so you look like a "team", and last but not least a minivan to put everything in.
> 
> Glad I chose the cheap sport ROFL


Oh you forgot the crates - the crates for the shows, the crates for the hotels, the crates for the vehicles, the crate blankies and toys that go in each crate, the crate bowls, fans etc

I just sorted through training books and dvds again, good thing I build them into my monthly budget. 

I still have 2 gold slip collars that I used for my King that looked great. And yes custom articles, custom article bags, custom dumbbells (for show and for practice), the thin lines of varying lengths from 6 to 40 feet, training bags, show bags, crate dolly, portable shade in the form of EZ Ups and those mirrored mesh blankets, clips, fans, chalk, portable figure 8 posts - oh and did I mention rally & all its equipment? It does double duty for obedience and then there's the distraction toys like the singing ape, the flipping monkey etc etc

And lest we forget, the video cameras we use to tape our sessions LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh geez, how could I forget crates? Each dog has a crate for the house, a crate for the car, a crate for the show site, and a crate for the hotel. And I forgot ring gates and stanchions, I see you mentioned that.

I don't have an EZ up. We don't believe in trials or practice with at least cover down here.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

and Friday I ran down to the dollar store because a very reliable friend told me to take an Ibuprofen the day of the show, and I decided while I was there to buy socks and underwear so I wouldn't have to do a load of laundry before I left for the trial :uhoh:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> and Friday I ran down to the dollar store because a very reliable friend told me to take an Ibuprofen the day of the show, and I decided while I was there to buy socks and underwear so I wouldn't have to do a load of laundry before I left for the trial :uhoh:


LOL! I was told ibuprofen 4 or so years ago by someone too!! Hhmmm...... I wonder if it was the same person??


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> LOL! I was told ibuprofen 4 or so years ago by someone too!! Hhmmm...... I wonder if it was the same person??


Who would be that very smart person...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay..I am not going to even tell how much I spend a year on shows,motels ect. I am also not going to whine about how much I spent on an OTCH and getting ranked every year... But I will say congrats to anyone out there doing whatever their hearts are set on with their dogs... They are the luckiest group of Puppers I know and we are blessed to come along for the ride!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay..I am not going to even tell how much I spend a year on shows,motels ect. I am also not going to whine about how much I spent on an OTCH and getting ranked every year... But I will say congrats to anyone out there doing whatever their hearts are set on with their dogs... They are the luckiest group of Puppers I know and we are blessed to come along for the ride!


so true  as they say, money spent on things $$, the memories and good times are priceless!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> and Friday I ran down to the dollar store because a very reliable friend told me to take an Ibuprofen the day of the show, and I decided while I was there to buy socks and underwear so I wouldn't have to do a load of laundry before I left for the trial :uhoh:


why ibuprofen?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay..I am not going to even tell how much I spend a year on shows,motels ect. I am also not going to whine about how much I spent on an OTCH and getting ranked every year... But I will say congrats to anyone out there doing whatever their hearts are set on with their dogs... They are the luckiest group of Puppers I know and we are blessed to come along for the ride!


Love it 
Alls I know is Fisher needs a LOT more girlfriends to make up for what I've dumped into making him attractive to girlfriends!

Now I know you guys are lightweights because you've missed the two most expensive field training purchases:
A NEW TRUCK and PROPERTY WITH ACREAGE 
Neither of which I have! LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> why ibuprofen?


heck if I know but there are some people that if they say to do something and it works for them you just do it  I was leaning more towards xanax myself:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I maybe just nuts but I take Ibuprofen on the days that I show in Obedience.. (okay once I got to Utility) Because Titan is so in tune with me and my nerves would / could be the death of us.There is nothing like trying to stay calm and collected in Utility. So a couple hours before I show I take 2 ibuprofen for nerves and it does work..Laugh all you want.. ( not that I am superstitious... rofl...)


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been known to pop in a peppermint before going to to the line. It works also.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Radarsdad said:


> I have been known to pop in a peppermint before going to to the line. It works also.


I need something stronger than a mint for Utility..LOL! Unless it is in the form of schnapps.!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Love it
> Alls I know is Fisher needs a LOT more girlfriends to make up for what I've dumped into making him attractive to girlfriends!
> 
> Now I know you guys are lightweights because you've missed the two most expensive field training purchases:
> ...


I hear you Titan could use a few dates to get us to Florida in December..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

After picking the raw onions off my sandwich wth my fingers yesterday I ws very glad I wasnt entered in utility!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Hee Hee the peppermint is not for *your nerves* . It's to mask the scent your saliva gland excrete when you get nervous. So the dog doesn't get cranked up even more.
It works.
Peppermint Schapps, Hmmmmmm You might be on to something? Take care of the dog and yourself in one SHOT


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I did the peppermint thing with my novice A dog but by the time got to my next dog.....crap let me go save a utility glove from an untimely death.......Anyway as I was saying by the time I got to my second dog I figured if my shaking hands and knocking knees werent enough to clue him into my nerves then he was probably to dumb to be in any kind of competiton. So instead of trying to mask nerves in competition I started trying to duplicate them in training.

and I no longer have a wand for my blinds...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You are right, Orange becomes him! Congratulations.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I am going with Titan's Peppermint Schnapps strategy. Takes care of you and the dog in one SHOT, or maybe two.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

the xanax works really well too, but my supplier hasnt gotten me a large enough stash for every trial.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I need something stronger than a mint for Utility..LOL! Unless it is in the form of schnapps.!


Yep, that was my remedy-well really homemade kahula....in coffee-Utility was always the first class.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> and I no longer have a wand for my blinds...


Those are over rated.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Faelan, you handsome good boy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

boomers_dawn said:


> Faelan, you handsome good boy!



I agree, but where is YOUR thread???? :wavey:


----------

